# Stupidly strong!!!!



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

how much weight is that can never tell with oly discs but looks very strong thou


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

bars 20kg ,

yellow plate 15kg

blue 20kg

reds 25kg

greens are 10kg.

those white plates on end could be 5 or 10kg, the locking spindles are either 2.5kg or 5kg each

so id guess about 220-230kg


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

wow.... how u get a video of me up there?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

stone14 said:


> bars 20kg ,
> 
> yellow plate 15kg
> 
> ...


It is 205kgs, nice little complex there with that sort of weight.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

impressive


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd struggle pressing the bar and the greens


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Beast!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thought his left leg bowed outwards slightly. Damn good effort though!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

250 paused front squat






He can also dance


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mey said:


> 250 paused front squat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate him for being so strong :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mey said:


> 250 paused front squat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fcuk that's impressive!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pfft a 225kg push press is so easy :-O


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Cheers!

Just back from the church, good session today but now feel like a 10 year girl


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Mey said:


> 250 paused front squat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelieveable strength!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

This is Konstantinovs. Video showing his 960kg raw total. Towards the end he Deadlifts 400kg


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

And he doesn't deadlift with a flat back!!! Doesn't mean you shouldn't!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice to see someone else appreciating Mr. Klokovs insane strength.

Doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

400kg squat. Over 4x his body weight.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Nice to see someone else appreciating Mr. Klokovs insane strength.
> 
> Doesn't look too shabby either.


He looks bloody good!!!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mey said:


> He looks bloody good!!!












lol.

I wanna know what gear he takes, it wont be much, but I want what he's taking, good old russian dbol.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

He's got good overall shape! And his wife's fit.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Klokov is amazing but not as impressive as Misha Koklyeav


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

That's insane! Makes me feel like such a pus*y though, I hate him!


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Konstantine, klokov and kokleyv all amazing, the small guy Jenkins still my favourite. (no **** love)


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Some nice lifts mebeys a dead lift one day haha


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

very impressive


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Mey said:


> 400kg squat. Over 4x his body weight.


Holy ****!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Mey said:


> 400kg squat. Over 4x his body weight.


Jesus Christ I would love to be able to lift that sort of weight


----------

